# Lefty shooting Left?



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

recurve or compound?

My guess is that it's likely grip...but without more information it would be difficult to guess.

any injuries?
how about illness
have you been tired lately?
has diet changed?
any changes to the bow/arrows?

Personally I wouldn't think much of it...we all have bad days/weeks. Often it just has to do with the mental part of the game and the more you think about it, the more the "off day" stays with you.

If you want something to work on, short range eyes closed drills work well in finding your center again...draw, anchor, float- close your eyes, engage firing engine- arrow gone. "blind baling" is very good at finding the feel again. With your eyes closed you know, when you hit anchor and it's off, you'll know if your grip is off, you'll know when you drop your bow arm.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input. 
Compounds, bowtechs. 
No changes in anything. Older and no wiser. 
Try to adjust my front grip but hard to self diagnosis.


----------



## V Chen (Nov 30, 2014)

There could be multiple possibilities. Is this a consistent problem or a never before seen problem?

As Fury90flier mentioned, it could be your grip.

Alternatively, it could be draw length difference - have you noticed any creeping when at full draw? Typically, a lefty seeing left arrows means that the arrow is too weak and flexes too much. This could be an issue if your compound bow isn't tuned exactly to your draw length.

Also, are all arrows exactly the same?


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

V,
I think you and Fury are correct, my grip.
All arrows are CX Mayhams 350s, 27.5" for both bows 
I was shooting spot on through October then this [email protected] started. :-(
And now I'm grouping to the right the last two days. 
Trying too hard to fix my grip,
Over thinking and I'm NO good at that. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm glad you were able to identify the issue and you're very welcome- I'm always glad/willing to help.

"over thinking?" I think we're all guilty of that.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Going to do some research and some investigating on the front grip and try to start from fresh. 
Thanks again,
Merry Christmas


----------



## 19reeves79 (Nov 6, 2013)

Make sure you stick to fundamentals and make sure you follow through with your shot


----------

